# Would Six Tiger Barbs get along with Rainbow Fish?



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Would Six Tiger Barbs get along with Rainbow Fish?
How about a Rainbow Shark?

It is a 60gal, 5 foot tank..

Any opinion, input or personal experience would be appreciated...Thank You


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

HellllooooOoOOOoo Out There! Can anybody hear me? (hear me...hear me... hear m.........)


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

What kind of rainbow fish?
My, guess, although I have never kept a rainbow shark, is that it will work. I would avoid any very small rainbows or ones with longer flowing fins.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I have 4 green tiger barbs and two bosemani rainbow fish. the rainbow fish will chase the barbs at feeding time but the barbs can fend for themselves and aren't intimidated. other than feeding time they all get along fine.


----------

